

DTrace review at google  - elq
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8002801113289007228

======
jackdied
Wow, that guy has strong opinions on lots of things and he isn't afraid to
share them. (did I understate that adequately enough?)

Edit: but the dtrace part is very good. Around the 1 hour mark he starts
demonstrating using dtrace to instrument the python parser. Good stuff.

